# The St. Mary's Century - September 17, 2011



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary's County. Steeped in history and culture, Southern Maryland is laced with quiet country roads perfect for cycling. Pass farms being worked today, as they were 200 years ago. Take time to stop at local stores, roadside stands, or the farmer's market to sample the produce, baked goods and crafts of the community. Visit the archaeological exhibits at the St. Clement's Island Museum and the experience the history of the early settlers at St. Clement's Island.

We have options for riders of various abilities. Choose a traditional full century (100 miles), a 65-mile or 35-mile course. Routes are flat to rolling, with an occasional hill. Cyclists will receive an Under Armour style St. Mary's Century tech T-shirt again this year, while supplies last. Rest stops will be well-stocked with traditional items as well as local specialties, and will include Colton's Point. Whether you ride the entire 100 miles or the 35-mile route, count on the hospitality and friendliness cyclists have experienced on each of our previous Amish Hundred rides. At the end of the ride enjoy a shower at College of Southern Maryland and grab a bite at the free picnic. 

To register for event click BikeReg.com
All rides start from the College of Southern MD located in Leonardtown, MD at 22950 Hollywood Road. Registration and packet pickup is from 7:00-9:00 am and century riders are required to start no later then 9:00 am. 

For more information:
E-mail [email protected] or contact the ride coordinator, Fred Parker, at 757-395-9305


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Pusing back to the top. If you have any questions feel free to email or call. Thanks and ride safe.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Can't wait....


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

How did this go? The one year I did it, maybe 2010? I found that even though this county is very rural, scenic and sparsely populated I noticed most of the course was along 2 lane roads with cars traveling at 50+ mile per hour, usually with a shoulder, but still. I had expected smaller, less traveled back roads with 30 MPH limits. The people were nice and really appreciated the picnic/event at the end though.


----------

